# My 20 Gallon Planted Tank



## aquaboy (Jan 19, 2005)

Any comments & suggestions are appreciated!

-Brian


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Looks awesome! I think it would look better if you had a few plants with big leaves but other than that it looks great!

What equipment do you have in there? (lights, filtration, etc.)


----------



## aquaboy (Jan 19, 2005)

Lydia said:


> Looks awesome! I think it would look better if you had a few plants with big leaves but other than that it looks great!
> 
> What equipment do you have in there? (lights, filtration, etc.)


Thanks! Wish I could add more plant (big leaves). Im trying to grow my HC and I think it will shade then from the light. Any sugestion on how should I do this?

As far as my equiptment its only 2 DIY co2 wit nutrafin bottle & ladder, light is 55watts ah supply with there reflector + an additional 15 watts hood total 70watts, Dose ala Gregg Watson's ferts & flourite gravel.

-Brian


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The Alternanthera reineckii looks great! Mine isn't nearly that red but I keep my No3 at 20 for the most part. I guess I could double the PO4 levels to drop the No3. The Limnophila aromatica looks great also. Mine grows like a weed. Whats your secret?


----------



## aquaboy (Jan 19, 2005)

Simpte said:


> The Alternanthera reineckii looks great! Mine isn't nearly that red but I keep my No3 at 20 for the most part. I guess I could double the PO4 levels to drop the No3. The Limnophila aromatica looks great also. Mine grows like a weed. Whats your secret?


Secret is......"DON"T KNOW" I just keep my Kno3 kindda like EI dosing but less as I had problems before (fuzz or BBA algae) when following the EI method. I know people say UP CO2 but in my case I always stay with my DIY with 2 nutrafin bottle & 1 ladder. As off right (1.5 months) now since I dose little less than before little to no more algae.

-Brian


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice tank! What's that purple and green stuff up in the back?


----------



## aquaboy (Jan 19, 2005)

fishfreaks said:


> Nice tank! What's that purple and green stuff up in the back?


L. Aromatica. When you pinch the stem you can smell tha aromatic scent.

-Brian


----------



## Brett_Fishman (Jun 14, 2005)

Very nicely planted!


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

Nice setup, I wish I could keep more plants with my fish. Alot of them eat the plants though. :?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I love the red colors in the fish with just enough of a splash of red in the plants to give them a nice secure place to play.


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

It's beautiful!!! I Hope mine can look that good someday! great job!


----------

